# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Gameboy Color επισκευη

## gazp

Καλησπερα σας! Ειμαι νεο μελος στο forum και ανοιγω αυτο εδω το θεμα για να ρωτησω σχετικα με την επισκευη του gameboy color μου. :Smile: 

Αγορασα ενα μεταχειρισμενο color λοιπον το οποιο δεν αναβε. Δεν ειχε μπαταριες μεσα που να εχουν "σκασει" γιατι το ανοιξα και ηταν καθαρο. Καθαρισα την πλακετα του και εβαλα λιγο σπρει επαφων σε καποια σημεια και δοκιμασα να το αναψω. Αναψε κανονικα αλλα μετα απο 2 δευτερολεπτα εσβησε. Αυτο εγινε αλλες 2 φορες κι εκτοτε δεν εχει ξανααναψει. Με λιγα λογια, ολες μου οι "φροντιδες" ειχαν ως αποτελεσμα να αναψει μεν, για ελαχιστο διαστημα δε. Μετα απο μετρησεις με το πολυμετρο και ψαχνοντας στο internet ειδα οτι ειναι προβλημα του διακοπτη on/off. Κι εδω αρχιζουν τα ωραια. Για να δω αν ο διακοπτης ειναι "καλος" πρεπει να τον ξεκολλησω απο την μητρικη και ειναι πολυ λεπτοδουλεια. Σκεφτομαι λοιπον 2 λυσεις και αν καποιος εχει να προτεινει κατι, θα με βοηθουσε παρα πολυ. Λυση πρωτη, να δοκιμασω να φρεσκαρω λιγο τα σημεια που ειναι κολλημενος ο διακοπτης στην μητρικη. Αν ομως δεν ειναι λειτουργικος θα πρεπει αναγκαστικα να παω στην 2η λυση που ειναι να τον ξεκολλησω και με την χρηση 2 καλωδιων να βαλω εναν αλλο (οχι τον ιδιο, δε βρισκω πουθενα ) και να κανω καποιες μετατροπες στο case για να χωρεσει. Αν τελικα χρειαστει να τον ξεκολλησω, εχω μερικες ερωτησεις:

α)κολλητιρι 25 Watt κανει? Η θα χρειαστω μεγαλυτερο/μικροτερο?
β)μπορω οντως να βαλω καποιον αλλο διακοπτη η πρεπει να βρω ακριβως τον ιδιο?
Θα ηθελα επισης μερικα tips για την ολη διαδικασια καθ οτι ειμαι αρχαριος στο θεμα των κολλησεων.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και...καλως σας βρηκα :Smile: 

υ.γ. αμα θελετε μπορω να ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες απο το gameboy.

----------


## angel_grig

Για να ελεγξεις εαν λειτουργει ο διακοπτης δεν χρειαζεται να τον ξεκολλησεις.Οπως ειναι, απλα τσεκαρεις με ενα πολυμετρο.Μπορεις να φρεσκαρεις τις κολλησεις αλλα αν ειναι χαλασμενος δεν θα γινει κατι (δεν χανεις και κατι εαν δοκιμασεις).Και ναι ,μπορεις να βαλεις αλλο διακοπτη σε αλλη θεση.Εαν ομως εισαι αρχαριος με τις κολλησεις θα προτεινα να μην δοκιμασεις μονος σου..Ο,τι αλλο θες ρωτας..

----------


## gazp

Πως μπορω να δω αν ειναι οκ χωρις να τον ξεκολλησω? Ειναι κολλημενος πανω στη μητρικη και σε οποιαδηποτε ποδαρακια του κι αν βαλω το πολυμετρο παιρνω οτι εχει "συνεχεια" ειτε ειναι στο on ειτε ειναι στο off...επισης δε μπορω να βαλω μπαταριες στην κονσολα και να κανω μετρηση γιατι για να εχω προσβαση στο σημειο πρεπει να ειναι ανοιχτο το πισω μερος της κονσολας, πραγμα που σημαινει οτι 2 πολοι των μπαταριων "λειπουν" (ειναι κολλημενοι στο πισω μερος της συσκευης που εχω αφαιρεσει ωστε να φτασω στο διακοπτη.) Δυστυχως δεν φαινονται τα σημεια που θελω να μετρησω απο την απο κατω μερια της πλακετας...θα ανεβασω το μεσημερακι φωτογραφιες. 

Αν φυσικα υπαρχει τροπος να μετρησω και εχω κανει τραγικο λαθος η λεω μπαρουφες, feel free... :Smile:

----------


## angel_grig

Aφου λες οτι εχει "συνεχεια" ειτε ειναι στο on ειτε ειναι στο off,τοτε σημαινει οτι η συσκευη ειναι συνεχως στο on.H μπαταρια δεν χρειαζεται για να τσεκαρεις τον διακοπτη.Εισαι σιγουρος οτι η βλαβη οφειλεται στον διακοπτη?Kαθαρισε καλα τις επαφες των μπαταριων,της υποδοχης του cartridge και του ιδιου του  cartridge και ξαναδοκιμασε.Με τροφοδοτικο δουλευει?

----------


## gazp

Κατα 90% ειμαι σιγουρος. Εχω καθαρισει ολη την πλακετα και τους πολους. Εχω κοιταξει παντου και με μεγενθυντικο φακο μηπως βρω τιποτε, δεν βρηκα ομως κατι επιληψιμο. Οι πυκνωτες δειχνουν να ειναι ολοι οκ + τα εχω τσεκαρει ολα με το πολυμετρο. Το οτι ο διακοπτης ειναι συνεχεια στο on ειναι νορμαλ? Πραγματικα εχω μπερδευτει  :frown: 

Σε καμμια ωριτσα θα βαλω και φωτο.
Σ ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις  :Smile:

----------


## ioannislab

Τον διακοπτη πως τον μετρας και τον βρισκεις συνεχεια στο ον? αν ηταν συνεχεια στο ον θα αναβε με το που συνεδεες τις μπαταριες και δεν θα ανταποκρινοταν στο να κλεισει το game boy οταν του αλλαζες θεση. αν τον μετρας με το πολυμετρο στη διοδο και στο ηχητικο σημα τοτε μηπως οι επαφες που μετρας ειναι οι ηδη βραχυκυκλωμενες που τις εχει για στηριξη του διακοπτη? Ριξε σπρευ επαφων πανω στο διακόπτη και κουνα τον δεξια αριστερα. Για να το βαλεις σε λειτουργια οταν λειπει το πισω καπακι μπορεις ειτε να το συνδεσεις σε εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια ειτε να βαλεις τις μπαταριες σε μια βαση για 2 μπαταριες και να βαλεις τα καλωδιακια της βασης πανω στους ακροδεκτες της πλακετας. Το κολλητηρι σου μια χαρα κανει. και αν εχει οντως προβλημα ο διακοπτης μπορεις να βαλεις αλλον εξωτερικο με καλωδιακια και λιγο πατεντα.

----------


## gazp

Λοιπον, ανεβαζω μια φωτογραφια για περισσοτερη ευκολια. Εχω βαλει γραμματα κλπ για να ειναι πιο ευκολη η περιγραφη. Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βγαλω καλυτερες γιατι ειναι πολυ "ψιλα" για να φανουν. (καντε κλικ για ζουμ)
explain.jpg

τα κιτρινα σημεια Α και Β ειναι απ οτι καταλαβα "απλα" για να κρατανε τον διακοπτη πανω στην πλακετα (δινουν συνεχεια ανεξαρτητα απο το αν ειναι στο on η στο off ο διακοπτης. )

Με τον διακοπτη στο off, παιρνω οτι δεν εχω συνεχεια μεταξυ του 1 και του 2, ελεγχοντας τα 1 και 2 εχω ενδειξη 0.01 ενω ελεγχοντας τα 1 και 3 εχω ενδειξη 1254.
Με το διακοπτη στο on, απο το ποδαρακι 1 δεν εχω συνεχεια με το 2, ενω με τα C και 3 εχω ενδειξη 1224. τελος, με το διακοπτη στο on η μετρηση που παιρνω απο τα ποδαρακια C και 3 ειναι 0.01 αρα εχω συνεχεια 

(δυστυχως δεν εχω ηχητικη ειδοποιηση στο πολυμετρο). 
Στη φωτογραφια ο διακοπτης ειναι στο off, για να παει στο on τον σερνω προς τα επανω.

Ελπιζω να μην σας μπερδεψα χειροτερα  :Blush: 

edit: το ξαναανοιξα και το ξανακαθαρισα. Εριξα σπρει επαφων μεσα στο διακοπτη και τον κουνησα δεξια-αριστερα. Τσεκαρα ξανα για σημεια που να προδιδουν ζημια. Παλι τιποτε  :Unsure:

----------


## ioannislab

> Με τον διακοπτη στο off, παιρνω οτι δεν εχω συνεχεια μεταξυ του 1 και του 2, ελεγχοντας τα 1 και 2 εχω ενδειξη 0.01 ενω ελεγχοντας τα 1 και 3 εχω ενδειξη 1254.
> Με το διακοπτη στο on, απο το ποδαρακι 1 δεν εχω συνεχεια με το 2, ενω με τα C και 3 εχω ενδειξη 1224. τελος, με το διακοπτη στο on η μετρηση που παιρνω απο τα ποδαρακια C και 3 ειναι 0.01 αρα εχω συνεχεια


Τα Α και Β ειναι οντως για να στηριζουν τον διακοπτη. Σιγουρα μπορεις να βαλεις αλλο διακοπτη αλλα θα χρειαστεις διπλο λογικα και πρεπει να βρεις πως λειτουργει αυτος πριν βαλεις οτιδηποτε αλλο. επισης θα σε βασανισει λιγο να τον βγαλεις γιατι ειναι smd. Εψαξα και για schematic αλλα οτι βρηκα δεν εξηγει τον διακοπτη. Ετσι οπως τον βλεπω λογικα στο on συνδεει τα: 1 και 2, C και 3.
Επισης με μπερδευεις με αυτα που γραφεις:



> Με τον διακοπτη στο off, παιρνω οτι δεν εχω συνεχεια μεταξυ του 1 και  του 2, ελεγχοντας τα 1 και 2 εχω ενδειξη 0.01 ενω ελεγχοντας τα 1 και 3  εχω ενδειξη 1254.


Γραφεις οτι στο οφ δεν εχεις συνεχεια μεταξυ 1 και 2 αλλα εχεις ενδειξη 0,01 που σημαινει οτι εχεις συνεχεια. Τι απο τα δυο ισχυει?
ΟΤαν ειναι στο ον εννοεις οτι απο μετρησεις εχεις αυτο:
1 με 2:ασυνεχεια
1 με C:1224
1 με 3:1224
C με 3:0,01?
Ελεγξε και σε ον και σε οφ τι σχεση εχουν τα 2,c,3 μεταξυ τους. Αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα δηλαδη ή οχι. Εχω και κατι αλλο να σου προτεινω αλλα θα στο γραψω πιο μετα γιατι τωρα θα μου κλεισει απο μπαταρια το λαπτοπ.

----------


## gazp

> ...
> Επισης με μπερδευεις με αυτα που γραφεις:
> 
> Γραφεις οτι στο οφ δεν εχεις συνεχεια μεταξυ 1 και 2 αλλα εχεις ενδειξη 0,01 που σημαινει οτι εχεις συνεχεια. Τι απο τα δυο ισχυει?
> ΟΤαν ειναι στο ον εννοεις οτι απο μετρησεις εχεις αυτο:
> 1 με 2:ασυνεχεια
> 1 με C:1224
> 1 με 3:1224
> C με 3:0,01?
> Ελεγξε και σε ον και σε οφ τι σχεση εχουν τα 2,c,3 μεταξυ τους. Αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα δηλαδη ή οχι. Εχω και κατι αλλο να σου προτεινω αλλα θα στο γραψω πιο μετα γιατι τωρα θα μου κλεισει απο μπαταρια το λαπτοπ.



ωωωχχχ, εχεις δικιο, το εγραψα λαθος...χιλια συγγνωμη  :frown: 
Λοιπον: 

Διακοπτης στο OFF:
                           Ποδαρακια 1 και C -> ενδειξη 0.01 (συνεχεια)
                           Ποδαρακια 1 και 2 -> ενδειξη 1 (ασυνεχεια)
                           Ποδαρακια 1 και 3 -> ενδειξη 1254
                           Ποδαρακια 2 και 3 -> ενδειξη 1 (ασυνεχεια)
                           Ποδαρακια 2 και C -> ενδειξη 1 (ασυνεχεια)
                           Ποδαρακια 3 και C -> ενδειξη 1254

Διακοπτης στο ON:
                           Ποδαρακια 1 και C -> ενδειξη 1224
                           Ποδαρακια 1 και 2 -> ενδειξη 1 (ασυνεχεια)
                           Ποδαρακια 1 και 3 -> ενδειξη 1224
                           Ποδαρακια 2 και 3 -> ενδειξη 1 (ασυνεχεια)
                           Ποδαρακια 2 και C -> ενδειξη 1 (ασυνεχεια)
                           Ποδαρακια 3 και C -> ενδειξη 0.01 (συνεχεια)

εχω βρει και ενα βιντεακι, απο nintendo ds light που ο διακοπτης ειναι διαφορετικος : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDoaQ6rmrfE .Γραφει οτι δε χρειαζονται και τα 4 ποδαρακια του διακοπτη για να δουλευει. Σε οσα βιντεο εχω δει παιρνουν εναν στιγμιαιο διακοπτη και ενωνουν με δυο καλωδια το ενα ακρο του καινουριου διακοπτη στο ποδαρακι 1 και το αλλο στο ποδαρακι 2. Ξαναλεω ομως πως εχω βρει για αλλες κονσολες της nintendo που εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο συστημα αλλα ο διακοπτης ειναι διαφορετικος, οποτε δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τα ποδαρακια με σιγουρια... Δυστυχως για color δεν εχω βρει τιποτε. Εχω κι εγω schematic αλλα θα το ψαξω λιγακι γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν εχει αυτο που θελω (για το διακοπτη). Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και το ενδιαφερον :Smile:

----------


## ioannislab

Απο αυτα που μου γραφεις καταλαβαινω οτι ο διακοπτης θεωρητικα βραχυκλώνει τα 1 με 2 και τα C με 3. Ο συγκεκριμενος δεν βραχυκυκλωνει τα 1 και 2 μονιμα και γι'αυτο κλεινει μετα απο λιγο. Το θεμα με τον διακοπτη απο το ds ειναι οτι ειναι ιδιος εξωτερικα αλλα στο εσωτερικο εχει ενα ελατηριο που τον επαναφέρει ενω στο δικο σου μενει μονιμα στη θεση ον. Γι'αυτο λενε για στιγμιαιο η διακοπτη ή αλλιως μπουτον. Θα σου πρότεινα να κολλησεις με το κολλητηρι το ενα ακρο απο ενα καλωδιο στη θεση 1 και το αλλο στη θεση 2 χωρις να εχεις μπαταρια επανω με τον διακοπτη στο off. Μετα δωστου τροφοδοσια ειτε απο τις μπαταριες ειτε απο εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια. Χωρις να αλλαξεις την θεση του διακοπτη λογικα θα πρεπει να μεινει ανοικτο χωρις να κλεισει μονο του και να παιξει, αν εχει παιχνιδι επανω, και να κλεισει οταν βγαλεις την μπαταρια. Αν αυτο λειτουργησει τοτε παρακαμπτεις τον διακοπτη με εναν αλλον αλλα οχι στιγμιαιο αλλα κανονικο. Αν θες τιπς για τις κολλησεις (οπως γραφεις στο πρωτο ποστ πες μου.

----------


## gazp

Thanks και παλι για την απαντηση. Τωρα πια δεν ανοιγει καθολου...μονο την πρωτη μερα που το καθαρισα αναψε 2 φορες για λιγο και εσβησε μετα απο 2 δευτερολεπτα. Να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση? Αν δεν ξεκολλησω το διακοπτη αλλα κολλησω ενα καλωδιακι στο 1 και αλλο ενα στο 2 και τις αλλες ακρες απο τα καλωδια τις ενωσω σε καινουριο διακοπτη? Εννοω δηλαδη να αφησω τον παλιο επανω γιατι ειναι πολυ φασαρια το να τον ξεκολλησω...    <--- edit: τωρα ειδα οτι μου ειπες να τον παρακαμψω, αρα υποθετω οτι γινεται αυτο που ρωταω,ε?

Επισης (και χωρις να θελω να σε αμφισβητησω, απλα η ερωτηση του ασχετου) ειναι σιγουρο πως πρεπει να ενωσω τα 1 και 2? Σιγουρα για να το λες ξερεις πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα, δεν παιζει θεμα, απλα λεω για την 1% πιθανοτητα να εχεις λαθος, θα κανω ζημια στη συσκευη αν τα ενωσω ? Και παλι ευχαριστω!  :Smile:

----------


## ioannislab

Ειναι οντως φασαρια να τον ξεκολλησεις και επικυνδινο να γινει ζημια. Μπορεις να βαλεις τα ακρα 1 και 2 σε νεο διακοπτη και στην ουσια τον παρακαμπτεις αλλα θελει προσοχη μηπως ξεχαστεις και τους βαλεις και τους δυο στο ον. στη περιπτωση αυτη, με την προυποθεση οτι με τον νεο διακοπτη θα δουλεψει και αυτο ειναι το προβλημα του, θα προτεινα να σπασεις το πλαστικο μερος του διακοπτη( που τον παει στο ον οφ ) ωστε να μην μπορεις να τον πας στο ον ουτε καταλαθος. Θα μου πεις, ο υπαρχον διακοπτης δεν ενωνει τα 1 και 2 οποτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα. αλλα αν 1 στο εκατομυριο κανει επαφη και δουλευει και ο αλλος θα κανει βραχυκυκλωμα.

Με το να ενωσεις θα κανεις στην ουσια χειροκινητα και μονιμα αυτο που κανει ο διακοπτης. Θα υπαρξει προβλημα μονο στην περιπτωση που αυτες οι δυο επαφες ειναι ανεξαρτητες και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να ενωθουν. Αλλα απ'οσο εχεις ψαξει (και για να μπαινει διακοπτης στα 1 και 2) τοτε αυτες τις επαφες ενωνει ο διακοπτης. Οποτε με το καλωδιακι κανεις την δουλεια του διακοπτη. Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και κατι ακομη. Με ανοικτο το gameboy (το πισω καπακι εννοω ωστε να βλεπεις την πλακετα), με μπαταριες συνδεδεμενες στη συσκευη αλλα και τον διακοπτη στο οφ θα πρεπει στο ακρο ενα να εχεις ταση 3 V (η κατι κοντινο) καΙ στο ακρο 2  0V. Επισης μετρα τη ταση εχουν και τα C και 3. Τους ακροδεκτες θα τους βαλεις τον μαυρο στο σιδερακι του gameboy  που συνδεεται το - της μπαταριας και το κοκκινο στον ακροδεκτη 1,2,c,3. Μετρησε και πες μου.

----------


## gazp

Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το κανω γιατι για να βλεπω την πλακετα πρεπει να λειπει το πισω μερος της κονσολας και εκει πανω βρισκονται 2 πολοι. Εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια δεν εχω,ουτε και θηκη μπαταριων προχειρη. Αν ειναι θα βρω τροπο απο κανενα φιλο αυριο να το κανω. Και παλι ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## ioannislab

Βασικα στο πλαστικο της κονσολας δεν ειναι πολοι αλλα ενα συρματακι που ενωνει το + της μιας με το - της αλλης. Αν δεν εχεις βαση μπορεις να κανεις μια πατεντα. να κολλησεις με ταινια τις μπαταριες μεταξυ τους ετσι οπως της βασης στο game boy και να βαλεις ενα καλωδιακι να ενωσει το + της μιας με - της αλλης και να το κρατησεις με ταινια.το + της μιας μπαταριας που περισσευει με το το + tou gameboy kai to - antistoixa. Επισης σε οποιοδηποτε μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα μπορεις να βρεις βαση και ειναι παμφθηνες.

----------


## gazp

λοιπον, το εκανα και η αληθεια ειναι οτι μπερδευτηκα χειροτερα...Με ενα καλωδιο γεφυρωσα το + της μιας μπαταριας με το - της αλλης. Μετα, το + της μιας που περισσευε με ενα καλωδιο το συνδεσα με το + του gameboy και το - αντιστοιχα.Φυσικα πριν απο ολα αυτα εβαλα το διακοπτη στο off. Εβαλα το μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο - που βρισκεται στο gameboy και με τον κοκκινο μετραγα το καθε ποδαρακι χωριστα...και πηρα μετρηση 0 V και στα 4 ποδαρακια!!  Σημειωνω οτι τα καλωδια που χρησιμοποιησα ηταν τσεκαρισμενα (ελεγξα την συνεχεια τους). Ισως λογω κουρασης καποιο καλωδιο να μην εκανε επαφη? Αλλιως τι να υποθεσω? οτι μου εχει ξεφυγει κατι και δεν παει ρευμα απο τις μπαταριες στην κονσολα? Οτι θελει καλυτερο καθαρισμα? Η να του βαλω κορνιζα και να το χω να το καμαρωνω? Θα δοκιμασω παλι αυριο το απογευμα που θα γυρισω σπιτι.

edit: το εκανα ξανα τωρα, απλα αντι να ενωσω το + και το - του gameboy με τις μπαταριες μεσω καλωδιου, τις εβαλα απευθειας επανω, εξασφαλιζοντας οτι δεν ακουμπουν στην πλακετα. Πηρα 3.17 Volt στο ποδαρακι 3 και 0 σε ολα τα υπολοιπα...μηπως να δοκιμασω να φρεσκαρω τις κολλησεις στα 1, 2 και c και να ξαναδοκιμασω να παρω μετρηση?

----------


## ioannislab

Τα καλωδια δεν κουραζονται οπως το εννοεις. Μπορει να φθειρονται με τον καιρο η να σκουριαζουν εσωτερικα.Το πιο πιθανο, αν το ακρο του καλωδιου δεν ηταν βρωμικο ή αλλοιωμενο( αν το ειχες απογυμνωσει μολις θα ηταν μια χαρα) ειναι να μην σου εκανε επαφη στην μπαταρια οποτε δεν επαιρνε ρευμα η κονσολα. Αν εχει ταση μονο η 3 τοτε ο διακοπτης λειτουργει με διαφορετικο τροπο απο αυτον που ειχα υποθεσει στην αρχη. Δοκιμασε να ανανεωσεις τις κολλησεις σε ολα και ξαναμετρα. Επισης πιεσε ελαχιστα περισσοτερο τον κοκκινο ακροδεκτη πανω στην επαφη και ισως ξυστω με τον ακροδεκτη ελαχιστα και ελαφρα γιατι καμια φορα ενω ακουμπαει το πολυμετρο δεν αγει και δεν μετραει.

----------


## gazp

Kαλησπερα  :Smile: 

Τα καλωδια τα απογυμνωσα εκεινη τη στιγμη, οποτε δεν παιζει θεμα. Δοκιμασα και αυτο που ειπες με τον ακροδεκτη αλλα παλι τα ιδια. Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση το οτι δεν βρισκω schematics η tutorials για το gameboy color ενω για ολες τις αλλες (σχεδον) κονσολες της Nintendo εχω βρει τα παντα. ακομα και για το πρωτο πρωτο gameboy που κυκλοφορησε το 1989!! Για το color υπαρχει απολυτο σκοταδι. 
Σε κανα δυωρακι που θα φρεσκαρω τις κολλησεις θα ανεβασω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## gazp

> Kαλησπερα 
> 
> ...
> 
> Σε κανα δυωρακι που θα φρεσκαρω τις κολλησεις θα ανεβασω αποτελεσματα.


Λοιπον, το εκανα! Μου φυγε η ψυχη καθως ηταν πολυ πολυ "ψιλα" ηλεκτρονικα εκει μεσα αλλα τα καταφερα. Μετρησα ξανα και πηρα 3.19 V στο ποδαρακι 3 και 0V σε ολα τα αλλα ποδαρακια (ακριβως οπως πριν δηλαδη). Εβαλα το διακοπτη στο on και πηρα 3.19V στο ποδαρακι 3 (παλι), 0v στο ποδαρακι 2, 3.19V στο c και 0V στο 1. Οποτε τωρα τι? Ειχα μια ελπιδα οτι φρεσκαροντας τις κολλησεις μπορει και να δουλευε, αλλα αυτο αρνειται πεισματικα να ανοιξει.

υ.γ. Μολις τελειωσα την δουλεια με το κολλητιρι, ειδα οτι λογω θερμοτητας ενα ολοκληρωμενο που ηταν κοντα στο διακοπτη ειχε λιγο "ιδρωσει" (δεν βρισκω καλυτερη εκφραση)...ελπιζω να μην ειναι προβλημα.

Edit: Σε ενα εντελως ασχετο tutorial που βρηκα, αυτος που το ειχε γραψει ειχε φτιαξει τον διακοπτη απο το color του. Τον ρωτησα αν θυμαται πως δουλευει ο διακοπτης και μου ειπε οτι το εκανε με trial and error μεχρι που το βρηκε. Παιζει κατι τετοιο? Μπορω να παρω "απλα" ενα καλωδιο και να τεσταρω τα ποδαρακια σε ζευγαρια? Δε θα ψησω τη συσκευη?

----------


## ioannislab

Μπορεις να δωσεις λινκ για το tutorial? Λογικα δουλευει οπως ειχα πει. 1 με 2 και c με 3. Επισης εχεις μετρησει ασυνεχεια μεταξυ 2 και c σε καθε θεση. Μπορεις να κανεις δοκιμες με τον οποιον κινδυνο αλλα μην δοκιμασεις ολους τους συνδιασμους. Με παραξενευει οτι ουτε το 1 ουτε το 2 ειχαν ταση.Οι δοκιμες που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να συνδεσεις με ενα καλωδιακι τα 1 και 2 και να βαλεις της μπαταριες αλλα και στη συνεχεια να βαλεις και τον διακοπτη στο ον να δεις τι θα κανει. το πιο πιθανο ειναι να παιξει. αν δεν κανει τιποτα μην αφησεις πολυ ωρα την μπαταρια πανω και ελεγξε αν το καλωδιο που τα ενωνει ζεσταθηκε. Δοκιμασε αυτο και βλεπουμε.

----------


## gazp

λοιπον, το link για το tutorial ειναι αυτο:

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-...y-DS/?ALLSTEPS

συγκεκριμενα αυτο που εχει σημασια βρισκεται στο step 4 αλλα αν δεν εχεις τιποτε χειροτερο να κανεις μπορεις να δεις και τα αλλα steps  :Smile: 
α! μετα απο πααααρα πολυ ψαξιμο βρηκα μια φωτογραφια απο ενα gameboy color  (σαν το δικο μου) που καποιος ξεκολλησε το διακοπτη και φαινεται τι υπαρχει απο κατω (click για μεγενθυνση) :
FWBC80JGLWR0AFA.LARGE.jpg

δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει καθολου...
Και παλι παντως ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις και το ενδιαφερον  :Smile:  Τα αποτελεσματα του...πειραματος με το καλωδιακι θα τα ποσταρω αυριο τ απογευματακι που θα το κανω.

edit: Νομιζω το βρηκα επιτελους!!! στο tutorial που παρενθεσα στο link, αν πατησεις πανω στη φωτογραφια που δειχνει το διακοπτη γραφει: "This is the broken power switch with the wires running into it.  I  figured out that *the top pin and the third one down were what made the  switch work*." Αρα τι, ειναι το 1 και το 3? δε βγαζω ακρη απο τη φωτο...

----------


## gazp

Λοιπον, δοκιμασα να ενωσω τα 1 και 2 και η κονσολα ειναι ακομα νεκρη...

Βγαζει κανενας ακρη απο την παρακατω φωτο? Ειναι αυτη που βρισκεται στο tutorial που εδωσα παραπανω και γραφει αυτα που εχω στο προηγουμενο post με boldαρισμενα:

FMXPVODGM0COBRS.MEDIUM.jpg

στην παραπανω φωτο αγνοηστε το "πανω" καλωδιο (ειναι γειωση απο κατι αλλο). δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω ποια ποδαρακια εχει παρει και τα εχει βαλει σε αλλο διακοπτη.

----------


## thanasis 1

Επειδη εχω την συγκεκριμενη κονσολα και δουλευει κανονικα πειτε μου αν θελετε τιποτα να δω ή να δοκιμασω πανω σε αυτην μπας και βγει κατι.

----------


## ioannislab

> Λοιπον, δοκιμασα να ενωσω τα 1 και 2 και η κονσολα ειναι ακομα νεκρη...
> 
> Βγαζει κανενας ακρη απο την παρακατω φωτο? Ειναι αυτη που βρισκεται στο tutorial που εδωσα παραπανω και γραφει αυτα που εχω στο προηγουμενο post με boldαρισμενα:
> 
> FMXPVODGM0COBRS.MEDIUM.jpg
> 
> στην παραπανω φωτο αγνοηστε το "πανω" καλωδιο (ειναι γειωση απο κατι αλλο). δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω ποια ποδαρακια εχει παρει και τα εχει βαλει σε αλλο διακοπτη.


 Η φωτο ειναι πολυ κουλη για να βγει καποιο συμπερασμα. Μια αλλη λυση ειναι να συνδεσεις τα 1 και 2 με το c που εχει ταση και να δουμε.




> Επειδη εχω την συγκεκριμενη κονσολα και δουλευει κανονικα πειτε μου αν θελετε τιποτα να δω ή να δοκιμασω πανω σε αυτην μπας και βγει κατι.


Αυτο που ψαχνουμε ειναι ποια ποδαρακια με ποια ενωνει ο διακοπτης και ποια εχουν ταση στην οφ κατασταση του διακοπτη. Αν σου ειναι ευκολο να τα μετρησεις με ενα πολυμετρο θα βοηθουσες πολυ τον gazp.

----------


## gazp

Οντως θα με βοηθουσε απιστευτα. Αν μπορεις Θαναση...

----------


## thanasis 1

Αργα το απογευμα θα σας πω!
EDIT:
Το ανοιξα μολις τωρα και τελικα ειδα οτι ειχα παθει και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με τον διακοπτη δεν το θυμομουν πανε βλεπεις αρκετα χρονια.
Αυτο που εκανα τοτε και λειτουργει μεχρι τωρα ειναι οτι πηρα ενα καλωδιο και την μια ακρη την συνδεσα στο + της τροφοδοσιας του gb και
την αλλη ακρη την συνδεσα στο pin 3 του διακοπτη,ουσιαστικα γεφυρωσα το + με το pin 3 του διακοπτη.Για δοκιμασε το και εσυ αυτο και αν 
δεν γινει τιποτα πες μου να προχωρησω σε μετρησεις.

----------


## gazp

thanks κατ αρχην που μπηκες στον κοπο...ετσι το gameboy ειναι συνεχεια στο on και πρεπει να βγαλεις τη μπαταρια για να κλεισει? Η κανω λαθος? Απο το + των μπαταριων στο Pin 3, ε? θα δοκιμασω σε καμμια ωριτσα και θα σας πω...

edit: Προτου το κανω, εχω μια απορια ακομα...εγω στο Pin 3 παιρνω 3.19 volt, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το ψησω αν το συνδεσω και απευθειας στο + ?? Μπορεις να μετρησεις στα αλλα ποδαρακια τι τασεις παιρνεις? Η χωρις μπαταρια επανω να δεις μεταξυ ποιων pins εχεις συνεχεια στο on και στο off? Sorry αν σε βαζω σε μεγαλο κοπο...

----------


## thanasis 1

Ο διακοπτης δεν καταργειτε με αυτην την μετατροπη,οτι λειτουργια ειχε πριν εχει και τωρα.
οσο αφορα το δευτερο ερωτημα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθει τιποτα.
Στην κατασταση off εχω συνεχεια μεταξυ των pin 1-c και στο on μεταξυ των pin c-3

----------


## gazp

κι εγω σ αυτα  παιρνω συνεχεια. θα δοκιμασω αργοτερα και θα ποσταρω, ευχαριστω πολυ για τον κοπο σου!

edit: θα το δοκιμασω αυριο που θα παρω μπαταριοθηκη, εχω κουραστει με τα καλωδια που κρεμονται δεξια κι αριστερα.

Και παλι ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## thanasis 1

Πιστευω πως θα δουλεψει,γενικα η πλακετα σε τι κατασταση βρισκετε(ολοκληρωμενα,πυκνωτες....) εννοω εχει φθορες ή ειναι "καθαρη"?

----------


## gazp

Kαθαρη ειναι και τσεκαρισμενη απειρες φορες και με μεγενθυντικο φακο. Το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι οταν φρεσκαρα τις κολλησεις στα ποδαρακια 1, c και 2 ενα ολοκληρωμενο που ειναι κοντα στο διακοπτη "ιδρωσε" λιγακι. Ελπιζω να μην εχει παθει ζημια  :frown:

----------


## thanasis 1

Δηλαδη μπορει να ακουμπησε το κολλητηρι στο ολοκληρωμενο ή το ειχες πολυ κοντα,θυμασαι?

----------


## gazp

Oχι, ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι δεν ακουμπησε. Απλα καποια στιγμη βρεθηκε αρκετα κοντα. Δεν εχει παραμορφωθει, απλα φανηκε οτι ζεσταθηκε. Μακαρι να μην εχει ζημια..

----------


## thanasis 1

Ε ενταξει τοτε μην ανησυχης δεν προκειτε να εχει παθει κατι.Παντως και εγω πριν λιγο τις ξανα περασα τις κολλησεις του διακοπτη με το κολλητηρι ετσι απο περιεργεια αλλα τιποτα.Οποτε δοκιμαζεις αυτο που σου ειπα και βλεπουμε....

----------


## gazp

Εγινε, thanks, θα ενημερωσω αυριο αργα το απογευμα. Και παλι ευχαριστω  :Smile: 

edit: μια τελευταια ερωτηση μονο...θυμασαι αν και σε σενα ειχε χαλασει ο διακοπτης η απλα εκανες τη μοντα επειδη δεν επαιρνε ρευμα? γιατι  μου κανει  εντυπωση που ο διακοπτης σου λειτουργει κανονικα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Θυμαμαι οτι μια μερα που πηγα να το ανοιξω ειδα οτι δεν λειτουργουσε και σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να φταιει ο διακοπτης και ετσι εκανα τις δοκιμες μου,γεφυρωσα αυτο το σημειο και ειδα οτι επαιζε κανονικα και ετσι δεν ασχοληθηκα με την αντικατασταση του διακοπτη.Σημερα που το ανοιξα ειπα να το δοκιμασω χωρις αυτο το γεφυρωμα,εβγαλα το καλωδιο λοιπον και μετακινησα τον διακοπτη στην θεση on και δεν αναψε η συσκευη.Μετα το ξανα συνδεσα και δουλευε κανονικα ο διακοπτης.

----------


## gazp

Οταν ειχες βγαλει το καλωδιο δεν προσεξες σε ποια Pins ειχες ταση, ε? Καλημερα :Smile:

----------


## thanasis 1

Οχι δεν τα ελεγξα,οταν κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα πες μου ωστε αν ειναι να προχωρισω σε μετρησεις στα ακρα του διακοπτη.

----------


## gazp

Αναθεμα την για κονσολα...Πηρα μπαταριοθηκη ωστε να μην κρεμονται καλωδια και δοκιμασα αρχικα να ενωσω το 1 με το c και μετα το 2 με το c και τζιφος. Μετα δοκιμασα την προταση του Θαναση και γεφυρωσα το 3 με το +. Παλι τιποτε. Οποτε αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος Θαναση να μετρησεις...γιατι μαλλον θα το βαψω μπλε και θα το πεταξω στη θαλασσα τελικα  :frown: 

(ολες τις δοκιμες τις εκανα ακουμπωντας το τα ακρα ενος καλωδιου στα σημεια που με ενδιεφεραν, δεν κολλησα κατι).
Με διακοπτη στο off και χωρις να εχω γεφυρωσει κατι παιρνω 3,19V στο 3 και 0 στα υπολοιπα ενω με το διακοπτη στο on παιρνω 3,19V στο c και στο 3 και 0 στα υπολοιπα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Εκανες την γεφυρωση που ειπα και εβαλες τον διακοπτη στην θεση on και δεν δουλεψε ετσι δεν ειναι?

Με διακοπτη στο off παιρνω ταση στο 1,c  και 0 Volt στα υπολοιπα ενω με το διακοπτη στο on παιρνω ταση στα 1,c,3  και 0 Volt στο 2.

Εκανα κατι δοκιμες ακομα και ειδα οτι γεφυρωνοντας πρωτα το + με το 1 και μετα το + με το c μου ανοιξε κανονικα,ο διακοπτης να ειναι στην θεση off οταν δοκιμασεις την πρωτη περιπτωση γιατι ο διακοπτης λειτουργει αναποδα δηλαδη προς τα πανω ο διακοπτης ειναι off και προς τα κατω οn,για δοκιμασε και αυτο.

Βγαλε μου αν μπορεις μια καθαρη φωτο την πλακετα απο την θεση της κασετας και πανω.

----------


## ioannislab

Θαναση σου ειναι ευκολο στο οφφ να μετρησεις τι ταση εχει το καθε ποδαρακι και τι τασεις εχουν στο ον? αν γινεται και με το εξτρα καλωδιακι που παει στο + και χωρις αυτο? Πιστευω οτι το καλωδιακι απο το + πρεπει να παει στο 1 ή στο 2 για να δουλεψει.

----------


## ioannislab

Θαναση δεν ειχα δει οτι ειχες κανει τις μετρησεις και το edit γιατι δεν ειχα ανανεωσει την σελιδα. Αρα το καλωδιο στη κονσολα του Παναγιωτη πρεπει να παει απο το + στο 1 και λογικα θα δουλεψει.

----------


## thanasis 1

Μετρησεις χωρις το γεφυρωμα (+ με 3):

Οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση off παιρνω 4.50 Volt στο 1 και c και 0 Volt στο 2 και 3,οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση on παιρνω 4.50 Volt στο 1,
 4.13 Volt στο c και 3 ενω στο 2 παιρνω 0 Volt.

Μετρησεις με το γεφυρωμα (+ με 3):

Οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση off παιρνω 4.50 Volt στο 1 και c και 0  Volt στο 2 και 3,οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση on παιρνω 4.08 Volt  στο 1,
 0.14 Volt στο c, 0 Volt 2, 0.14 Volt στο 3.

----------


## gazp

Λοιπον, μετα τις δοκιμες (τζιφος ολα) πλεον δεν παιρνω ταση σε κανενα ποδαρακι, ειτε στο On ειτε στο off...αυτο ηταν?? ψηθηκε?

edit: ακυρο, ειχα κανει χαζομαρα με το πολυμετρο...

----------


## thanasis 1

Τα σημεια Α και Β που ειχες γραψει σε προηγουμενο ποστ ανηκουν στην γειωση.
Για πες μου πως μετρας ακριβως,που βαζεις τα ακρα του πολυμετρου?

----------


## ioannislab

δοκιμασε να δεις που καταληγουν τα συρματακια(που συνδεονται οι μπαταριες) πανω στην πλακετα και να μετρησεις τι ταση εχουν μεταξυ τους. Πρεπει να μετρησεις την ταση των μπαταριων. Στην ακραια περιπτωση που δεν κανουν καλη επαφη οι μπαταριες.

----------


## gazp

το + του πολυμετρου παει στο ποδαρακι που θελω να μετρησω και το - στις μπαταριες. Και τελικα δεν ηταν χαζομαρα μου, οντως πλεον παιρνω 0V σε ολα ειτε σε on ειτε σε off  :frown: . Πριν που εκανα τις δοκιμες κατα λαθος η μια ακρη του καλωδιου αγγιξε το A, μαλλον εχει παθει ζημια...να παρει  :frown:

----------


## thanasis 1

Για βαλε το κοκκινο του πολυμετρου στο + του gb(στο μεταλλικο που ειναι κολλημενο στην πλακετα στο πλακε και οχι σε αυτο με το ελατηριο) και το μαυρο στο 1 και ο διακοπτης να ειναι στο off τι μετρηση παιρνεις?

----------


## gazp

> Για βαλε το κοκκινο του πολυμετρου στο + του gb(στο μεταλλικο που ειναι κολλημενο στην πλακετα στο πλακε και οχι σε αυτο με το ελατηριο) και το μαυρο στο 1 και ο διακοπτης να ειναι στο off τι μετρηση παιρνεις?


3.18V...

----------


## ioannislab

Με το οτι το καλωδιο απο το + ακουμπησε στο Α βραχυκυλωσες τις μπαταριες. Και περασε για λιγο αρκετο ρευμα και ειναι πιθανο να επαθε ζημια. Μετρα και τις μπαταριες και πες μας τι ταση εχουν.

----------


## gazp

> Με το οτι το καλωδιο απο το + ακουμπησε στο Α βραχυκυλωσες τις μπαταριες. Και περασε για λιγο αρκετο ρευμα και ειναι πιθανο να επαθε ζημια. Μετρα και τις μπαταριες και πες μας τι ταση εχουν.


3.19V. Κανονικα.

edit: και βρηκα και τη ζημια που επαθε...εχει 2 ασφαλειες (ευτυχως) που τις ειχα τεσταρει και ηταν καλες...ε, τωρα η μια δεν ειναι πια :p

----------


## thanasis 1

Τωρα κανε το ιδιο παλι αλλα το μαυρο τωρα βαλτο στο 3 και βαλε τον διακοπτη στη θεση on την ιδια ταση μετρας?
Που ειναι αυτες οι ασφαλειες?

----------


## gazp

Παιρνω 2.8V. Οι ασφαλειες ειναι κατω απο εκει που μπαινει η κασετα και δεξια απο το ηχειο. Ειναι 2 μεγαλες μαυρες που γραφουν 20 επανω με ασπρα γραμματα. Το συμβολο τους ειναι F1 και F2 αντιστοιχα και ειναι σημειωμενο με πρασινα γραμματα πανω στην πλακετα. Εμενα ενω ηταν και οι δυο καλες τωρα στην F1 παιρνω ασυνεχεια...

edit: και σε φωτογραφια οι ασφαλειες:
PA250031.jpg

και το μερος της πλακετας που μου ζητησες πριν:
PA250030.jpg
ακριβως δεξια απο το διακοπτη ειναι το ολοκληρωμενο που ελεγα οτι "ιδρωσε" (οχι το μεγαλο, το μικροτερο που βρισκεται στα δεξια του μεγαλου)

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον για βαλε ενα καλωδιο μεταξει της ασφαλειας f1 δηλαδη βραχυκυκλωσε την με προσοχη και βαλε τον διακοπτη στο on.

----------


## gazp

ναι, τωρα που παρακαμψαμε την ασφαλεια παιρνω ταση οπως πριν (περιπου 3.2V στο 3 και στο c)

----------


## thanasis 1

Και σε μενα ασυνεχεια εχει η f1 και μολις τωρα την βραχυκυκλωσα και μου δουλευει κανονικα ο διακοπτης,σου ανοιγει τωρα το gb κανονικα??

----------


## gazp

Για να τσεκαρω θα πρεπει να κανω ποια δοκιμη? γιατι χαθηκα...το + με το 1? (+ με 3 δεν δουλεψε). Επισης, πολλα καλωδια...το καλωδιο με το οποιο βραχυκυκλωσα την ασφαλεια δεν το κολλησα, απλα το κραταγα και πηρα μετρηση. Αν ειναι να δοκιμασω πρεπει να προσεχω γιατι πλεον το παραμικρο λαθος θα το στειλει στον αλλο κοσμο...Να δοκιμασω + με 1 η κατι αλλο?

----------


## thanasis 1

Κρατα βραχυκυκλωμενη την ασφαλεια τροφοδοτησε το gb και βαλε το διακοπτη στην θεση on μονο αυτα κανε και δες αν αναβει το λαμπακι ή δες την οθονη και πες.

----------


## gazp

Sorry, μεσα σε ολα εκανε restart και το pc μου...Εκανα οπως ειπες και οχι, δεν αναβει.

----------


## thanasis 1

Βλεπω πολυ κολληση σε μερικα pin του διακοπτη δεν βραχυκυκλωνουν ετσι??
Δεν γινετε ρε συ,τεσπα για γεφυρωσε απο το + του gb (στο μεταλλικο που ειναι  κολλημενο στην πλακετα στο πλακε και οχι σε αυτο με το ελατηριο) με το 1 και ο διακοπτης να ειναι στο off χωρις να βραχυκυκλωνεις την ασφαλεια, τωρα?

----------


## gazp

Oχι, παλι τιποτε...Σχετικα με την κολληση, οχι, δε βραχυκυκλωνουν. Απλα εχει πεσει πολυ καλλα'ι' απο δικια μου χαζομαρα. Κατα τ'αλλα κομπλε.

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιτα να δεις εχουμε ακριβως τις ιδιες ενδειξεις δεν γινετε να μην σου δουλευει,τσεκαρε τα παντα,την συνδεση των μπαταριων με την κονσολα αν ακουμπανε καλα, τα παντα.

----------


## gazp

Οι μπαταριες κομπλε, ολα κομπλε, ενα μονο με μπερδεψε...γιατι ειπες να μην βραχυκυκλωσω την ασφαλεια? Αφου ειναι καμμενη λογικα δεν πρεπει να βραχυκυκλωθει? Εκτος αν γι αυτο μου ειπες να συνδεσω το + στο 1. Να την βραχυκυκλωσω μονιμα αν ειναι (αυριο φυσικα) η να την αφησω ετσι?

Αυριο, πρωτα ο Θεος θα το ξαναπιασω γιατι τωρα κουτουλαω και ειμαι...επικινδυνος  :Smile: 
Thanks που εμεινες μεχρι τοσο αργα και γενικα για ολα...κι εσυ κι ο Ιωαννης με εχετε σκλαβωσει!!

edit: Μηπως η "διαφορα" μας ειναι το οτι ο διακοπτης μου εχει ζημια εσωτερικα? Γιατι ετσι γυρναμε παλι στα ιδια, πρεπει να βρω ποια Pins να ενωσω με ποια η γενικως να βρω πως δουλευει ο διακοπτης ωστε να τον παρακαμψω με αλλον.

----------


## thanasis 1

Την ειχες δεν την ειχες βραχυκυκλωμενη το ιδιο πραγμα ηταν απλα στο ειπα για να σου γινει πιο ευκολα η συνδεση.Μην την βραχυκυκλωσης ακομα.
Πιστευω πως αυτο που εχεις εχει το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικο μου gb τωρα γιατι δεν δουλεψαν τα γεφυρωματα στο δικο σου και στο δικο μου δουλευουν 
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## gazp

Eιδα οτι παιρνεις περιπου 4-4.5V στις μετρησεις, ενω εγω παιρνω περιπου 3.2 ...Χαζη απορια, αλλα μηπως κατι παιζει εδω? Επισης,χωρις γεφυρωματα, με το διακοπτη στο on παιρνω 3.2 στα ποδαρακια c και 3 και 0 στα 1 και 2 ενω με το διακοπτη στο off παιρνω 3.2V στο 3 και στα υπολοιπα παιρνω 0...και βλεπω οτι αυτες οι μετρησεις ειναι τελειως διαφορετικες απο τις δικες σου. Σιγουρα εχουμε την ιδια κονσολα? Μηπως εχεις gameboy pocket? No offense, αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση  :Smile:

----------


## thanasis 1

Οχι ακριβως το ιδιο εχουμε,εγω δεν το τροφοδοτω με μπαταριες αλλα με το  τροφοδοτικο του γι αυτο βλεπεις παραπανω volt.
Παντως ειναι διαφορετικες οι μετρησεις οι δικες σου οχι ως προς τα volt αλλα ως προς τα pin που μετρας.

----------


## gazp

> Οχι ακριβως το ιδιο εχουμε,εγω δεν το τροφοδοτω με μπαταριες αλλα με το  τροφοδοτικο του γι αυτο βλεπεις παραπανω volt.
> *Παντως ειναι διαφορετικες οι μετρησεις οι δικες σου οχι ως προς τα volt αλλα ως προς τα pin που μετρας*.


μα γι αυτο σε ρωτησα, γιατι μου εκανε εντυπωση. Δεν παιζει η nintendo να εφτιαχνε την ιδια κονσολα με αλλη κατασκευη...Παραξενο, οντως...

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχει βγαλει 3 εκδοσεις οπως θα δεις και εδω εγω εχω της τριτης φωτο.
Δεν νομιζω ομως να εχουν σημαντικες διαφορες.
Τα λεμε αυριο!

----------


## gazp

Εγω εχω της 2ης φωτο...δεν βλεπω -οπτικα- καποια διαφορα. Thanks, αυριο ελπιζω να δουλεψει επιτελους  :Smile: 

Θαναση τελικα τεινω να καταληξω στο συμπερασμα οτι το προβλημα που ειχες εσυ ηταν η καμενη ασφαλεια. Γεφυρωνοντας το + με το 3 απλα την παρεκαμψες και δουλεψε. Εμενα το προβλημα μου ηταν εξ αρχης ο διακοπτης...μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια.

----------


## thanasis 1

Και οι δυο εχουμε καμμενη την F1,εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα δηλαδη δεν λειτουργει ο διακοπτης.
Για πες μου και κατι αλλο οταν μετρουσες για συνεχειες και ασυνεχειες στον διακοπτη το πολυμετρο το ειχες στην ενδειξη της αντιστασης και αν ναι σε ποια κλιμακα?

Οταν σου ειπα να δοκιμασεις το γεφυρωμα που ειχα κανει εγω ετσι δεν τα ειχες συνδεσει??


Παντως αν παρουμε την περιπτωση που ο δικο σου διακοπτης μπορει να ειναι χαλασμενος κανονικα αν γεφυρωνες οπως πανω στην φωτο αλλα αντι η αλλη ακρη του καλωδιο να παει στο 3 να παει στο c,με αυτον τον τροπο καταργειται τελειως ο διακοπτης με αποτελεσμα να τροφοδοτητε κατευθειαν η συσκευει.Απο την στιγμη που ουτε με αυτον τον τροπο ανοιγει η κονσολα τοτε το προβλημα μπορει να εντοπιζεται αλλου.

----------


## gazp

Ναι ετσι τα ειχα γεφυρωσει ακριβως. Το πολυμετρο δεν το ειχα στην αντισταση. το ειχα στη διοδο με την ηχητικη ειδοποιηση (μονο που εγω δεν εχω ηχητικη ειδοποιηση :P ). Η ασφαλεια αρχικα δεν ηταν καμμενη, εχτες που ακουμπησα στη γειωση καηκε. Οποτε εμενα ειναι ο διακοπτης το θεμα. Θα το δοκιμασω λιγο πιο μετα να γεφυρωσω το c με το + και θα γραψω αποτελεσματα. Η ασφαλεια f1 πρεπει να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη για τη δοκιμη μου η τσου?

----------


## thanasis 1

Την εχεις δεν την εχεις βραχυκυκλωμενη δεν παιζει ρολο το δοκιμασα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις και μου ανοιξε κανονικα.

----------


## gazp

Tα ιδια Παντελακη μου, τα ιδια Παντελη μου...παλι δεν αναψε...και μεσα σε ολα, πηγα να μετρησω με το πολυμετρο και κατι δε μου πηγαινε καλα. Κοιταξα καλυτερα και...κοπηκε εσωτερικα το μαυρο καλωδιο που παει στο μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου και μου μεινε το πλαστικο στα χερια :/

θα δοκιμασω να βρω τυχον αστοχιες στην πλακετα για πολλοστη φορα, αν και δεν εχω βρει τιποτε. Θα ανεβασω και φωτο αν βγουν καλες.

----------


## thanasis 1

Απο την στιγμη που ουτε και τωρα δεν αναψε σκουρα τα πραγματα.Μπορει να εχει αλλου το προβλημα και να μην ειναι μονο ο διακοπτης.
Τεσπα οταν φτιαξεις το πολυμετρο πες μου για να σου πω να μετρησεις καποια pin.

----------


## gazp

το κολλησα προχειρα και ειμαι ετοιμος για μετρησεις  :Smile: 

edit: και 2 φωτο, μια μπρος και μια πισω:
PA260030.jpgPA260031.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Ακυρο ηθελα να μετρησης τους ακροδεκτες αλλα μετα ειδα οτι τις μετρησεις τις ειχες γραψεις στο ποστ #9

----------


## gazp

> Ακυρο ηθελα να μετρησης τους ακροδεκτες αλλα μετα ειδα οτι τις μετρησεις τις ειχες γραψεις στο ποστ #9



σου λενε κατι αυτες οι μετρησεις?

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχω και εγω τις ιδιες.

----------


## gazp

> Εχω και εγω τις ιδιες.


τοτε πραγματικα δε βγαζω ακρη...

----------


## thanasis 1

Με παραξενευει βεβαια το γεγονος οτι σου ανοιξε για 2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα εκλεισε.
Πριν την καθαρισης την δοκιμασες να δεις αν ανοιγει??

----------


## gazp

ναι και δεν ανοιγε. Το ανοιξα, το καθαρισα (μπαταριες δεν ειχαν σκασει μεσα, απλα σε καποια σημεια που ειχαν βρωμια κλπ εβαλα λιγο σπρει επαφων) και το εβαλα να παιξει. Αναψε κανονικα και εσβησε μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα, το ξανααναβω και παλι τα ιδια. Αυτο εγινε 3-4 φορες κι απο τοτε ειναι νεκρο. Το κοκκινο φωτακι που ειναι στην μπροστινη πλευρα αργοσβηνε, δεν εσβηνε δηλαδη η συσκευη αμεσως. Στην κατω πλευρα του διακοπτη βλεπω γραφει SW1VCC, Vcc κλπ, μας λενε αυτα κατι για τη λειτουργια του διακοπτη και αν ναι, τι?

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν βγαινει καμια ακρη παντως λογικα θα εχει και αλλο προβλημα πιστευω.Θα κανω κατι δοκιμες στο δικο μου και αν δω κατι θα σου πω.

----------


## ioannislab

> ναι και δεν ανοιγε. Το ανοιξα, το καθαρισα (μπαταριες δεν ειχαν σκασει μεσα, απλα σε καποια σημεια που ειχαν βρωμια κλπ εβαλα λιγο σπρει επαφων) και το εβαλα να παιξει. Αναψε κανονικα και εσβησε μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα, το ξανααναβω και παλι τα ιδια. Αυτο εγινε 3-4 φορες κι απο τοτε ειναι νεκρο. Το κοκκινο φωτακι που ειναι στην μπροστινη πλευρα αργοσβηνε, δεν εσβηνε δηλαδη η συσκευη αμεσως. Στην κατω πλευρα του διακοπτη βλεπω γραφει SW1VCC, Vcc κλπ, μας λενε αυτα κατι για τη λειτουργια του διακοπτη και αν ναι, τι?


Γραφει ξεχωριστα κατω απο τα ποδαρακια Vcc? η το γραφει για ολο τον διακοπτη. Θελω να πω οτι λεει πια ποδαρακια εχουν Vcc και ποια οχι?

----------


## gazp

Δεν βγαζω ακρη να σου πω την αληθεια. Θα το βγαλω φωτο πιο μετα και θα ανεβασω.

----------


## ioannislab

> Μετρησεις χωρις το γεφυρωμα (+ με 3):
> 
> Οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση off παιρνω 4.50 Volt στο 1 και c και 0 Volt στο 2 και 3,οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση on παιρνω 4.50 Volt στο 1,
>  4.13 Volt στο c και 3 ενω στο 2 παιρνω 0 Volt.
> 
> Μετρησεις με το γεφυρωμα (+ με 3):
> 
> Οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση off παιρνω 4.50 Volt στο 1 και c και 0  Volt στο 2 και 3,οταν ο διακοπτης ειναι στην θεση on παιρνω 4.08 Volt  στο 1,
>  0.14 Volt στο c, 0 Volt 2, 0.14 Volt στο 3.


θαναση δεν γινεται στο γεφυρωμα + με 3 στο 3 να εχεις ταση 0. Πρεπει να εχεις την ταση των μπαταριων. Μια διαφορα των δυο κονσολων ειναι οτι ο παναγιωτης τροφοδοτει απο μπαταριες ενω ο θανασης απο το τροφοδοτικο.
Λογικα Παναγιωτη αν συνδεσεις ενα καλωδιακι απο το + στο 1 και βραχυκυκλωσεις και την ασφαλεια το μηχανημα θα δουλεψει.

----------


## ioannislab

> Δεν βγαζω ακρη να σου πω την αληθεια. Θα το βγαλω φωτο πιο μετα και θα ανεβασω.


Καταλαβα τι εννοεις. Το ειδα και στις φωτο που εβγαλες. αν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν αυτα τα σημαδια αναφερονται σε καποια ποδαρακια και οχι στους διαδρομους τις πλακετας ισως καταφερουμε να βγαλουμε καποια ακρη.

----------


## thanasis 1

Αυτα λεει ο παναγιωτης

----------


## gazp

> Καταλαβα τι εννοεις. Το ειδα και στις φωτο που εβγαλες. αν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν αυτα τα σημαδια αναφερονται σε καποια ποδαρακια και οχι στους διαδρομους τις πλακετας ισως καταφερουμε να βγαλουμε καποια ακρη.


δεν βγαζω ακρη. Η φωτο ειναι ακριβως αυτη που ανεβασε ο Θανασης. Το SW1R1 ειναι "ευθυγραμμισμενο" με το ποδαρακι 1, το Vcc με το c και το SW1VCC με το 2 (λεγοντας ευθυγραμμισμενα εννοω στην ιδια "ευθεια" και στο ιδιο "υψος", τωρα δε βγαζω ακρη αν ειναι οντως του διακοπτη, ειναι ακριβως οπως φαινεται στην φωτο του Θαναση). 

Ενα προβλημα που εχω ειναι πως να βραχυκυκλωσω την ασφαλεια. Εννοω οκ, με καλωδιο αλλα ειναι παρα πολλα πραγματα γυω γυρω και δεν εχω την εμπειρια να βαλω κολλητιρι να κανω μονιμη ενωση, φοβαμαι μηπως ψησω τιποτε απο τα διπλανα εξαρτηματα.

Επισης, συνδεσα το + στο 1 και βραχυκυκλωσα την ασφαλεια αλλα και παλι το ατιμο δε λεει να ανοιξει. Ισως βεβαια ειναι θεμα επαφης γιατι μου ειναι δυσκολο με τοσα καλωδια να κρεμονται δεξια κι αριστερα, πρεπει να εχω 3 χερια  :Smile: 

edit: στο post #20 ειχα ανεβασει μια φωτο με το διακοπτη ξεκολλημενο, δεν νομιζω ομως να λεει κατι οσον αφορα τα ποδαρακια, ε? Επισης, ανοητη ερωτηση, αλλα παει πολυμετρο σ αυτα τα σημεια? (εννοω στο πισω μερος της πλακετας, στα Vcc κλπ.) Μηπως βγει ετσι ακρη. Αν παλι δεν δουλεψει τιποτε απ οτι δοκιμαζουμε τοτε τι να κανω? Υπαρχουν καποια σημεια που πρεπει να τεσταρω για ζημια η να παω κατ ευθειαν να αγορασω μια κορνιζα να το βαλω να το θυμαμαι?

Για μια ακομα φορα σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας!!

----------


## thanasis 1

Ελεγξα με την ηχητικη ενδειξη του πολεμετρου αυτες τις επαφες και ειδα οτι ολες επικοινωνουσαν με τα pin του διακοπτη,αρα και παλι δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα γιατι οτι κανεις πανω σε αυτες τις επαφες ειναι σαν να τα εφαρμοζεις πανω στα pin του διακοπτη.Συγνωμη που το ξανα λεω αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν δουλεψε οταν συνδεσες το + με το c που ουσιαστηκα τροφοδοτισες κατευθειαν την κονσολα τοτε καπου αλλου ειναι το προβλημα.Τι να πω δεν ξερω!

----------


## gazp

Ναι αλλα ετσι εχω μια ενδειξη για το πως δουλευει ο διακοπτης. Ποιο ειναι το vcc κλπ. Αλλα και παλι, δε φτανει.

----------


## gazp

Eπεσε σημερα στα χερια μου αλλο ενα color που δουλευε κανονικα. Μετρησα τασεις και με το διακοπτη στο off ειχα στο ποδαρακι 3 περιπου 3.2V και στα αλλα 0. Με το διακοπτη στο on ειχα στο 3 και στο c 3.2V και στα αλλα 0, ακριβως τις ιδιες μετρησεις με το δικο μου δηλαδη...Εκανα τραμπα τις motherboard και ησυχασα. Οποτε το gameboy μου πλέον δουλευει, το θεμα μπορει να κλεισει. Παντως θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω να βρω τη βλαβη στην motherboard που αλλαξα, μπας και καταφερω να εχω 2  :Smile: 

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια σας, το χρονο και τον κοπο σας. Σας ειμαι ευγνωμων!!  :Smile:

----------

